# Ladies would you have sex with a virgin?



## Paule776 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ladies would you have sex with a 29 year old virgin?Or a virgin of any age? Why would you be for it or against it? Please give your reasons.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

It would depend on his age, reasons for being a virgin, and circumstances around how we know each other and find ourselves in the position, so to speak, of considering having sex. Given the reasons didn't boil down to his being a weirdo of some sort and he was at least 25 years old, it wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here you go, a link to a recent thread on this topic:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...if-you-were-single-would-you-date-virgin.html




.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Not at my age. A virgin at 50? No thanks....I'd think there must be SOME reason why he's still a virgin! ;D


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm... been there done that (I think, if I recall correctly...) It's been way too long ago.

Yes, when I was younger and in dating ages, I don't see any reason not to , if the person was in the same age bracket of myself and if we were in a long-term committed relationship.

Would I have sex with a virgin male just to "give him experience" ??... .h-e-L-L NO!... I mean true, supposedly no STD's there, but still .... uh-uh no, if the person was not serious about "me" and only serious about "sex".


Not pointing or trying to offend Elegirl... But, to me, there seems to be a slight difference to the dynamics of the question.

I mean.. the question of if someone would "date a virgin" is quite different that "having sex with" virgin (IMHO). It all depends if he's asking if someone would have sex with virgin... just for sex's sake.... He talks nothing about relationship, so makes me wonder what the base of the question is.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> Not pointing or trying to offend Elegirl... But, to me, there seems to be a slight difference to the dynamics of the question.
> 
> I mean.. the question of if someone would "date a virgin" is quite different that "having sex with" virgin (IMHO). It all depends if he's asking if someone would have sex with virgin... just for sex's sake.... He talks nothing about relationship, so makes me wonder what the base of the question is.


Yes, I thought about that. 

But I assume if the OP is not just looking to walk up to a woman ask something like "I'm a virgin. Will you have sex with me?" 

If that's all he wants, he can just hire a prostitute.

I'm assuming there is a dating aspect to the OP wanting to have sex. Just as in the thread I posted a link to, there is discussion on whether or not women would have sex with male virgin. 

The OP on that thread has more threads on which different aspects of the topic are discussed.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Yes, I thought about that.
> 
> But I assume if the OP is not just looking to walk up to a woman ask something like "I'm a virgin. Will you have sex with me?"
> 
> If that's all he wants, he can just hire a prostitute.


 So true, so True.



> I'm assuming there is a dating aspect to the OP wanting to have sex. Just as in the thread I posted a link to, there is discussion on whether or not women would have sex with male virgin.


 aaaahhhhh... I should have read it.



> The OP on that thread has more threads on which different aspects of the topic are discussed.


 So do you think this OP with 7 posts is just new? or a multi profile user/(troll)? 

Defend yourself Paule776.... tell us the situation and why you want to know? Are you fearful of a new girlfriend finding out you are virgin after the fact? Of just performance anxiety?


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay... I see now that he has similar post about age ranges that most ppl lose virginity.
From that I'm assuming he's either concerned if he is "normal" that he's still a virgin . 

(Yes.. you can be very normal 29 yr old virgin, if so)

Or he's wondering at performance... Paule.. if you're not in a committed relationship that you can openly discuss being a virgin with her, I'd say skip it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> So do you think this OP with 7 posts is just new? or a multi profile user/(troll)?


No, I'm not even thinking that.



Chelle D said:


> Defend yourself Paule776....


I don't think that he needs to defend himself here. 



Chelle D said:


> tell us the situation and why you want to know? Are you fearful of a new girlfriend finding out you are virgin after the fact? Of just performance anxiety?


But I do like the questions and would like to see his replies. Often times knowing why the question is being asked is important to giving good input.


----------



## Paule776 (Jun 16, 2015)

Chelle D said:


> So true, so True.
> 
> aaaahhhhh... I should have read it.
> 
> ...



The situation is,I've never had sex. I'm not worried about a girlfriend finding out after the fact. I'm not there yet. I'm not currently in a relationship. There is some performance anxiety going on. I've been wondering if I should lose my virginity to an experienced woman between the ages of 35-50,but I figure that sort of woman has likely experienced good sex before, and she might wonder why I finish so quickly.So I was wondering if perhaps I'll do better with a 21-22 year old who is not very experienced.....What do you guys think? Thanks for all your responses by the way.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Older lady. She be a better teacher.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't see how he would perform any worse than any other 29 year old.

Experience...
Op, I think your safe age bracket is going to be around 21-29. I get the idea of finding a more experienced woman to lead you, but their is a good chance you aren't going to enjoy following. You will learn more from field experience with somebody closer to your skill than a socratic tutorial from a more experienced individual, and you will enjoy learning too.

If you are worried about finishing too soon, flog the dolphin before your date (Something about Mary)

Make sure she is ready before putting it in, I suggest letting the 21-29 year old lead you to that point. Take a couple breaks from penetration to go down on her. Tease her a lot, don't just jump when she says jump.

All the girls I've met in the 21-29 complain about inexperienced men, so... Your not not at any disadvantages there.


----------



## Paule776 (Jun 16, 2015)

Personal said:


> Why have you waited so long?
> 
> Have you had girlfriends before?
> 
> If you haven't why not?


Basically I've waited this long due to my weight, and not feeling very good about it.....I weighed almost 360 pounds in December 2012,my heaviest weight ever.I now weigh around 265.I still have a good amount more to lose. No, I haven't had girlfriends before.....I guess because of a lack of conversation abilities.


----------



## Paule776 (Jun 16, 2015)

Personal said:


> Since you are a virgin how do you know you have performance anxiety?


 Well I'm concerned basically about not being able to handle the sensation of a woman's body.Thats what I mean,


----------



## Paule776 (Jun 16, 2015)

intheory said:


> How tall are you?


I'm six feet tall


----------



## Paule776 (Jun 16, 2015)

Personal said:


> Are you friendly?
> 
> Are you handsome?
> 
> ...


 LOL.....Men who fit that description aren't virgins.


----------



## Paule776 (Jun 16, 2015)

No, not creepy or needy or anything either. Just had issues with weight and a lack of conversation abilities.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Paule, I haven't been in your shoes so I can't relate personally. However, your weight loss is very impressive. I bet that you may be able to find a woman who has or is taking the same journey as you. Maybe you can look for a meetup group that focuses on people in your shoes? Maybe there is a dating site tailored specifically to your needs? My guess is you need someone like yourself who can understand why you remained a virgin for so long, I.e. body image issues due to weight.


----------



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Paule, 

You sound as if maybe you are having confidence issues. In my own opinion, I feel that you should make your weight and health your primary focus. Everyone was a virgin at some point in time. Everyone has a first time. My first time I was in my twenties also and I am currently married to him. I feel that all virgins feel a bit insecure about how desirable they may to another person. I think that in order to counteract that feeling of insecurity, that person should love himself first. Look at yourself. In the mirror, head to toe. Are you the best you can be? What would you change? You should be able to like yourself before you try to make another like you. I don't think I would have a problem being with a virgin, as long as he thought he was the best thing out there. Confidence goes a long way when trying to attract a female. If you think you are the hottest, best, most attractive thing out there for miles, chances are she will too.
First convince yourself that you are worth sleeping with. If you are in doubt of that, work on improving yourself. As you see improvements, others will too. I have been in the weight loss battle myself. It sucks when people don't see you through the weight, but as it comes off, and people start to notice you losing weight, it feeds your desire to lose more and more.  You then get so focused on improving you, that what others think of you starts to matter less. That is when you attract people toward you. You will become more and more confident as you improve yourself, and CONFIDENCE is what most women want to sleep with. The virgin part doesn't matter as much as the CONFIDENCE part.
I hope this helps. I'm not suggesting that you aren't ready to sleep with a woman yet, I simply feel that if you think you are the best thing ever, she will too.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Paule,
Most men in my home state (Wisconsin) are on their way up by 29 years old. 265 isnt uncommon.
Your on your way down!

One thing you rarely hear or experience is a 30+ year old man say, "I am in the best shape I have ever been in my life,"

Keep it up, based on what you have proven already, you have that very rare and sought after determination so many men your age wish they possessed.

Fear is the only thing standing in your way, fvck that sh!t, keep doing what your doing and lay the girl of your dreams. Obviously, you proven you aren't the type of guy that settles for whats easy.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sure, I would have sex with a virgin, my husband was a virgin when I met him.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Hearing more about the background, and reasons for the questions.... I seriously think it might be better if you waited. Wait for when you have a g/f. If she's worth it, she'll listen to you , understand and realize that you & her can grow together with new experiences.

I think you need to approach the first hurdle of self confidence and ask a girl out.

Yes, if you just want to "get some experience under the belt" (so to speak)... then you could have meaningless sex with a woman of any age. (PLEASE,PLEASE... don't do this under influence of drugs or alcohol). You want to wear a condom, even if she swears on her deathbed she has no diseases.... or swears she's on the pill.

Any ol' woman could give you physical experience. But, it will mean so much more, and is a completely different experience when your heart is deeply involved.

Just sayin'..... wait... wait...


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

If I was single and not Christian, and given a dating or casual hook up scenario, why not? I would be concerned if I was a first girlfriend. It's very easy to get overly attached or attached too quickly when it's your first time so I might be concerned about that. In terms of the act itself, I would probably take things slow. We all had a first time at some point and there's not that much to it, but we can all improve and adapt and learn how to read a partner better in the course of a relationship. Also, experience doesn't count for that much. Have you ever been at a party and there's this one person who is dancing really bad but thinks they are **** hot? There are "experienced" people out there who know how to put a d*ck into a hole because they did it a few times but they have no idea how the other person's body works and can't read body language. 

I wouldn't recommend you go out and get "experience" for the sake. That's just my personal view...


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

QuietSoul said:


> Have you ever been at a party and there's this one person who is dancing really bad but thinks they are **** hot? There are "experienced" people out there who know how to put a d*ck into a hole because they did it a few times but they have no idea how the other person's body works and can't read body language. .


Love the analogy!!.. And so true..

I agree...wouldn't go out & do it just for the sake of experience. BUt then again, I can't even imagine being in the mind of a male 29 yr old, much less never having sex yet.


----------

